# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  подскажите как лучше настроить зарплату

## Дмитрий86

конфигурация ЗИК БУ. 
В организации существует понятие "должностной оклад", который складывается из базового оклада + надбавки. А выплачивается зарплата процентами от "должностного оклада" , а сам "должностной оклад" не выплачивается. 
Как сделать, чтобы "расчетная база"="должностной оклад" не выходил в начисление зарплаты , а выходили только рассчитанные от него начисления.И

----------


## advadovobia

уууууу так много... чудно.....

----------

